# PCC (Police Clearance Certificate) Validity



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi all,

Ive got my PCC done from India in September 2012 and as I've heard it is valid for 6 months only. So does it means i have to go for another PCC or is it valid for 1 full year for Australian Immigration under 190 visa.

Please suggest !


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

I got it... IT's valid for one full year 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


----------

